# Woodland Weave Back Quiver Build Along**COMPLETED**



## longbowdave1

i wanted to try a back quiver for the 3d shoots this spring. i saw some pictures of the woodland style quivers and heard they are cooler to wear than the leather ones in hot temps. i'm going to attempt to build one. the methods i use are nothing new to trad archery but it is a first for me, and i thought that i would give it a try.

 i rounded up all the parts and built the form. i will begin in the next few days and share some pictures along the way.

 i never thought that i would attempt any basket weaving, but i figure when i wind up in the nut house, i'll be one step ahead of the people drooling across the table from me at craft time!!!!!


----------



## SOS

should be better therapy than lithium....LOL


----------



## longbowdave1

steve,
 either i'll have a sweet looking quiver, or one funny looking cracker basket when it's done!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Tulip poplar bark works great for those woven quivers and looks good, too. It'll start slipping about the time the leaves come out.


----------



## longbowdave1

here's just a few pictures of the materials for the weaving part of the quiver. 1/2" half round for the uprights, 1/2 flat oval for the weave, and some 1/8 " round for a few things. the plwood with 2 x 2 attached, and the chunk of pvc that i will use for the form. i will soak the reeds in the tubs to soften. next,  mount the plwood to the tubs with two c-clamps,  and slide the pvc form over the 2 x2. this will allow me to work the quiver and rotate it to the areas i need, as i weave the quiver.

 i'm going to get started soon, just not enough hours to complete it after work. once i get started weaving, no stopping.


----------



## longbowdave1

today was the day i dove into this quiver build, headfirst, not knowing what i'm doing! after soaking the reed in the laundry tubs for abour three hours or so, i was ready to start. i took some of the 1/2" half round and cut five 50" pieces and one 25" piece. the five 50" pieces will be bent in half around the form and i will tuck in one additional 25" piece to create the 11 uprights needed to weave the quiver. i timmed the center 6" of the 50"' pieces with a razor knife to half thickness, to help them bend around the form and stack nicely over each other. the pieces were then bent over the form and held in place with rubber bands.


----------



## longbowdave1

it's time to start weaving! now i used the 1/2" flat oval reed starting from the bottom and working my way up to the 22" length i was shooting for. you have to work fast, to weave the stuff before it start to dry and become brittle again. pulling each row tight and pushing the row down tigh to the previous row as you go. i filled the bottom area of the quiver with some 1/8" round reed, next time ,i will keep this area a little tighter. then i trimmed off all the excess upright material at the 22" finished length.


----------



## longbowdave1

now i pulled the quiver off the pvc form and by golly it's looking like a quiver!

next,
 i put a wrap of 1/2' flat oval around the top and laced it in place with some 1/8" round reed.  1'8" round reed was also used to make two rings for attaching the backstrap later. i trimmed off some of the loose fibers and now i will let it dry until tomorrow. 

 the next step will be to spay on the stain/sealer. it's going to be a sweet walnut color!


----------



## longbowdave1

my son mike was helping me with this project and we already have plans to make one for him this weekend!

 i have a greater appreciation for all wicker baskets, furniture, and anything else made with this stuff! i ought to have this one done in a bout two more days.


----------



## Nicodemus

That is a mighty nice lookin` piece of craftsmanship right there!


----------



## longbowdave1

thanks nic! 
gonna dress it up a bit before its done. stain, rabbit fur around the top, and a sweet leather strap.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Looks good!


----------



## choctawlb

Really nice quiver there Dave, thank's for sharing the build along with us. That's cool stuff right there.
Ken


----------



## BkBigkid

Nice looking Quiver
. 
waiting on the final pics


----------



## longbowdave1

thanks guys. i think i'm liking this quiver. i took the top ring for attaching the back strap, and rototed it 90 degrees so the back strap will lay flat.

 i was surprised how easy it was to build, once i got going. it took about two hours or so to get the quiver done today.


----------



## TNGIRL

Awesome Dave!!!!! I want to try to do it to, but have no idea where to get the materials....I've looked at Hobby Lobby annd Micheal's but nothing. It's a really swell quiver. I love how light and cool they are in the summertime!!! Thanks for showing us!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1

tomi,
 all the supplies were purchased from a basket shop. if you don't have anything local to you, there are many on line.

http://jb-designs.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=164

 for this style quiver you would need: 1 pound of 1/2" half round, 1 pound of 1/2" flat oval, and some #5 round reed.



i used a piece of 3" pvc for the form, which makes the quiver 4"" in diameter. you could downsize to 2 1/2" pvc and wind up with a 3" quiver to make it lighter and smaller. if you downsize it, then i would use all 3/8" reed for the uprights and the weaving.

 let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## TNGIRL

Thanks Dave!!!!!!!


----------



## Just BB

Very Nice, Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## longbowdave1

tomi,
 you add color to the quiver by dyeing some of the reed and you can switch up on different types of weave to make the quiver more interesting. i was was looking for a basic quiver design.


----------



## longbowdave1

i sprayed the stain on the quiver today using some weavers stain. it stains and seals in one step and is supposed to really soak into the reed. it woked great for getting in all the different surfaces of the quiver.


 i also started getting the back strap ready as well as the rabbit hide. i should finish the quiver by tomorrow night.


----------



## weekender

looking very nice, excellent craftmanship


----------



## TNGIRL

I really like that color Dave!!! looks really nice!!!


----------



## Rare Breed

Nice work!


----------



## longbowdave1

i put the finishing touches on the quiver this morning! it's nice to have a day off of work!

 i cut a round piece of elk hide slightly larger than the inside diameter of the quiver, and glued on a round piece of recycled black packaging foam to the bottom of it.  i pushed the pieces down to the botttom of the quiver with the elk hide toward the arrows. this combo will protect the bottom weave of the quiver as well as quiet the arrows when they hit the bottom. 

 hmmmm, now to figure out the rabbit fur???? i decided to lace the rabbit fur cuff  together with a piece of sinew. then i  punched a row of holes along the top edge of the rabbit fur and laced the cuff to the quiver using more sinew.


----------



## longbowdave1

i laced the leather strap to the top loop of the qiuver, and punched two holes in the opposite end of the strap, for attaching to the bottom loop. i used two pieces of leather lacing to attach to the bottom loop and the strap. i left these long so i can easily slide the "half knots" ad adjust the fit of the qiuver if i need to. i wanted to stay away from any metal buckles or hardware and keep the traditional look.


 here she is, all finished up, toting a few arrows. i'm looking forward to getting outside later today and trying it out! 


thanks for all the kind words and encouragement during the build, and i hope you enjoyed watching as much as i enjoyed building it! you ought to give it a try yourself.


----------



## WildWillie

nice looking quiver Dave.


----------



## Nugefan

very nice , I like it ....


----------



## Apex Predator

Good job Dave!  I've got a weeping willow in my front yard, and was thinking about making a similar quiver from the long, thin, drooping branches.


----------



## longbowdave1

i bet that would turn out real nice marty! you ought to try it.

 i'm heading outside to shoot in a bit. going to try out the new quiver. ol'man winter is finally easing up and much of the snow is melting. it was near 50 degrees yesterday for the first time in months.


----------



## belle&bows

That is a very cool quiver, good job!


----------



## longbowdave1

i got outside and shot the longbow this afternoon. the quiver works very well and it felt good to get out in the sunshine and loose a few arrows in above freezing temps for a change. spring and 3d shoots are just around the corner for me now!  

 here's mike modeling the back quiver. i have another batch of reed soaking right now. in a few hours mike is going to build a quiver for himself.


----------



## Al33

That looks outstanding Dave!!! Nice work!!


----------



## Jake Allen

Fine work Dave!
Thanks for build along and ideas.
That is a super quiver.


----------



## longbowdave1

thanks al and jeff. we 're going to head down to the "quiver shop" and mike is going to build his.


----------



## gurn

Very fine job. Looks great!


----------



## TNGIRL

pictures pictures pictures.......please!


----------



## TGUN

Very cool, thanks for the instructions.
Bill


----------



## longbowdave1

tomi,
 i didn't get any pictures of mike in action, but we took one after he completed the weaving of the quiver. he did a great job. we'll let it dry overnight and stain it tomorrow.


----------



## SOS

That turned out great....but 'fess up.  You don't really live in Wisconsin, do you?  There's no snow that you've been complaining about and even the weeds in my back yard aren't that green....LOL.


----------



## p paw barry

that is very cool looking,, good job,,,, do you think bamboo strips
would work for a weave?????


----------



## longbowdave1

steve,

 we have had mild temps for the past week and the snow is almost gone. still have 4 inches in some ares, but bare grass in other. when the snow melts all the moisture will green things up, but there is a draw back too. i picked up a 5 gallon pail of the brown stuff that falls out of the backside of my dog! 

 p paw,
 i think they used many type of materials for weaving. as long as you can soften it, and weave it should  work?????? heck, they even make scafolding out of bamboo in 3 world countries.


----------



## longbowdave1

after mike finished weaving his quiver last night, i did a survey of the left over materials. i figured i can get one more quiver out of this stuff. the first two were on a 3'' pvc form which made 4" quivers. i picked a piece of schedule 40  2 1/2"pvc and wanted to try making a 3 " quiver, a little smaller and a little lighter. i reduced the number of uprights to 9, from the 11 used on the 4" quiver.
 it turned just like it's big brother, only a little more sleek.


----------



## SELFBOW

Very Nice!


----------



## whossbows

nice job


----------



## OconeeDan

That is something to be proud of!!!


----------



## longbowdave1

thanks martin, jeff, and dan.


 i got the 3" quiver i built last night all trimmed up and ready for stain. this morning mike is going to put the finishing touches on his quiver.

 here is a picture of a side by side comparison of the 3 and 4 inch quivers. still lots of room in the 3 inch model for arrrows too.


----------



## longbowdave1

Mike did finish his quiver this weekend. we dressed it up a bit, and added a secondary strap to help secure the quiver when he shoots.

 I'm proud of the boy! i guided him through the build, but he wove the quiver himself, and did the finishing touches.

 Building these quivers is surprisingly easy. It would be  great activity for 4H, Youth shoots, or just a"build - together" project at one of the weekend shoots. Materials are very reasonable, not many tools required, and it takes about 1 1/2 hours to weave a quiver.


----------

